# Least Favorite Villager?



## Peridot (Aug 31, 2014)

Who is your least favorite villager? Mine is probably Nan, mostly because I don't like the way she looks. She recently moved into my town, and she's a pretty nice villager, but her house is in an annoying location and I can't stand that hideous look (Sorry if Nan is your favorite villager, this is just my opinion). Nan. Must. Go.


----------



## Selene (Aug 31, 2014)

_Wart jr, I dont know why but he irked me a lot._


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a list: 

1) Naomi
2) Francine
3) Diana
4) Anchovy

Those are the only villagers I truly dislike, mostly because of their personalities and attitudes.


----------



## tobi! (Aug 31, 2014)

Any frogs.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 31, 2014)

Any bulls, bears, frogs, sheep, anteaters, and kangaroos.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Barold. Just No.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Let's do the truffle shuffle everybody!
Other than that pig, that's it.
Every other villager is fine, and those who get hated deserve way too much hate in my eyes.
Even the most popular villagers like Marshal or Lolly.


----------



## Camillion (Aug 31, 2014)

Wart jr, Monique, and Beardo are the only guys I can't stand


----------



## Stitched (Aug 31, 2014)

Cally.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Aug 31, 2014)

Truffles is the bane of my existence but I need her picture so she can't leave yet


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Aug 31, 2014)

Marshal.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 31, 2014)

eck hazel


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 31, 2014)

Norski said:


> Any frogs.






Ooops....I thought you were asking for "many frogs"........


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 65833
> 
> Ooops....I thought you were asking for "many frogs"........


But I like Jeremiah, Henry, and Puddles.
And Jambette only gets hate for her appearance alone, and that's sad. :C


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 31, 2014)

If I were to choose the ones that I actually have or have had at one time....

Keaton
Deirdre
Rocket

But I don't really dislike them.They are just my least favorite.They are a part of my towns and I will keep them.


----------



## KKMikkalson (Aug 31, 2014)

Olaf...blech
The hair/mustache (shiver)
But mostly because he's nearly identical to Klaus...silly smug bear got into my heart first


----------



## secretlyenvious (Aug 31, 2014)

Norski said:


> Any frogs.



That was my original attitude towards frogs. Icky. Even that robotty, ribbity one is kind of cool because he's special, kind of.
But then Lily moved in, and changed my acnLife. She's so sweet and cute and adorable.
Then she up and moved without telling me so I hate frogs again.
The End.


----------



## MadCake (Aug 31, 2014)

all i hear is truffles
But to be honest, I can't stand Hippeux.
his eyes, his teeth, everything about him is awful.
i can't stand him and he's my only smug villager


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Aug 31, 2014)

Shari. She needs to move, now >_>


----------



## Leopardfire (Aug 31, 2014)

Zucker and Al.


----------



## Maruchan (Aug 31, 2014)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Shari. She needs to move, now >_>



^ That. And all monkeys & gorillas.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> ^ That. And all monkeys & gorillas.


They get way too much hate. :C


----------



## LyraVale (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't really like any of the eagles, lions, chickens, anteaters, gorillas, bulls, or hippos. I mean I don't like even 1 of those. They have ugly designs, and they just don't appeal to me at all. I feel bad for saying that, but considering I love all the other villagers (even some of the ones people think are ugly--like Jambette and Hazel) I guess I'm not a completely superficial person.


----------



## EleriDragonfly (Aug 31, 2014)

I was so happy when Shari left, but then she hung around my high street for months! Drove me mad to see her. And one day Paula moved in. Just, no.


----------



## katiestown (Aug 31, 2014)

Francine and Chrissy, all of the pigs (5 of them or something moved into my cycle town all next to each other unintentionally and annoyed the living daylight out of me) and Alfonso (moved right in front of my main town's retail and wouldn't leave no matter how many times I tried cycling)


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 31, 2014)

The ones I can think of at the top of my head are
Truffles,
Jambette,
Coco (sue me lol, she creeps me the **** out),
Sylvia,
and Ribbot.


----------



## Jubaboo (Aug 31, 2014)

I hate Pietro, Tank, Bella, Olaf and Brocollo.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 31, 2014)

I was happy to see Astrid leave my town, idk why I just didn't like her much.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 31, 2014)

Coco because she is creepy, Egbert because he looks like he's derping ALL the time and then there's the overrated ones like Marshal, Julian, Merengue and Lolly. Then there's Fauna, (who was nice to me, but her house was like 2 spaces from mine so she HAD to go) Slyvia and Olaf


----------



## MayorSaki (Aug 31, 2014)

Chops is my least fave of all time in New Leaf, but right now I really hate Peewee. I've been TTing like 3 months and he just won't leave and he moved right next to my side character's home and he's super ugly ugh. Tbh I hate all the cranky villagers that move in, but he's especially irrirating


----------



## Mr. Kat (Aug 31, 2014)

My absolute least favorite villager in Animal Crossing New Leaf is Baabara. I don't like the way she looks, and no matter how hard I try, she never wants to move out. It's starting to get really annoying actually. She did this in City Folk as well. Dishonorable mentions go to all of the gorillas, and Eugine.


----------



## plaguedspirit (Sep 1, 2014)

Violet.  Like, really?

Oh, and Barold.  Unfortunately, Barold and I share a birthday and I feel like I'm supposed to like him, but I just can't...


----------



## Skyzeri (Sep 1, 2014)

Elise. She is just absolutely horrid. Everything from her personality, to her appearance. I seem to get her in every town I've made since Wild World came out. Even her catchphrase, "Puh-lease" makes me cringe. I mean, just look at her...blech.


Spoiler


----------



## Mary (Sep 1, 2014)

Skyzeri said:


> Elise. She is just absolutely horrid. Everything from her personality, to her appearance. I seem to get her in every town I've made since Wild World came out. Even her catchphrase, "Puh-lease" makes me cringe. I mean, just look at her...blech.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree 100%. She's a freaky little monkey.


----------



## HoennMaster (Sep 1, 2014)

Goose and Spork. That stupid bird and pig have been stalking me for a decade now. Thankfully they haven't found me in New Leaf yet.


----------



## Lock (Sep 1, 2014)

I know he's a fan favorite but I can't stand Pietro sometimes. There's nothing you can do to make him sad. That's just inhuman. (They're animals I know, but he dresses like a clown.)


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't HATE any villagers, that's too strong a word for what I feel BUT I rather dislike most monkey villagers because of my real life dislike of most monkeys D: 
It feels pretty superficial to dislike the innocent villagers because of their apearance, aaaah but I can't really help it :x


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 1, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> I know he's a fan favorite but I can't stand Pietro sometimes. There's nothing you can do to make him sad. That's just inhuman. (They're animals I know, but he dresses like a clown.)



I've actually made Pietro sad a few times, unintentionally, since I love him. He gets sad if he invites you over and you say no. Then he says something like "I just wanted you to get to know me better" or something heartbreaking to that effect. Also, when he has a cold and he's moping around, I feel really sad for him. I get that people have a thing about creepy clowns, but I'm always going to defend him. (Sorry if that's not the point of this thread, but poor Pietro!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and also if he wants to buy something from you with poetry, and you turn him down, he gets really down about how his poetry isn't very good. 

Why do I feel like I've just given people ammo to take him down? :'c Please be kinder to Pietro, people!


----------



## mahkala (Sep 1, 2014)

♥ AVERY!!! ASDFGHJKL
not because of looks. he's a jerk for one, but, my friends and i have been haunted by this same avery that started in my town. 
went to friend 1's town then friend 2's town.
friend 1 reset, went back to her town. 
friend 2 reset, back to her town... it's really scary.


----------



## dragonair (Sep 1, 2014)

Either Hippeux or Bettina. Hippeux was not wanted at all. Now I have to see his ugly face on my Main Street. Bettina kept me from getting Wolfgang in my first game and would not leave. She just didn't want to leave. She just wanted to go through the torment I put her through.


----------



## EpicMeli (Sep 1, 2014)

I hated Gloria with a fiery passion. Her face haunted my dreams.


----------



## ChibiAngel86 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

not a fan of Bonbon. I'm glad she moved out.


----------



## Explosivo25 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tipper. I hate her face, I hate her catchphrase, and I just hate her in general. She was a massive ***** to me in City Folk (like, way more than necessary) and I'm happy to say that I have yet to encounter her in New Leaf.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Al and Harry.

They should not be in existence.


----------



## jane_sunrise (Sep 1, 2014)

Harry and Tabby. Also bulls, gorillas and chicken (except Ken).


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 1, 2014)

Hating on Gloria because her house is seriously right in front of my town hall :< it just blocks the whole thing and she just never asks me to leave omg >.< I also hate Truffles who is voided villager from another town I went to and she build her house right where I wanted my campsite so now I still have no campsite ;o;


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Sep 1, 2014)

A villager i really hate is Rover. I'm plot resetting and he is sooooooo boring and a waste of my time. I wish he'd just stay in his seat on the train and leave me alone


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 1, 2014)

FriendlyVillager said:


> A villager i really hate is Rover. I'm plot resetting and he is sooooooo boring and a waste of my time. I wish he'd just stay in his seat on the train and leave me alone



Hehe, agreed. I started disliking him when I said no and he LAUGHED in my face and sat down anyway. Jerk.


----------



## AnimeK (Sep 1, 2014)

Gloria and Anchovy are amazing! D': Ehh, sadness...

I can't stand Elise, Violet, Hans, and Jitters. I did not enjoy my time with them. Hans always moves in from others' voids. >n<


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 1, 2014)

Tiffany.

Always Tiffany.

I mean just look at her design, need I say more?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mr. Kat said:


> My absolute least favorite villager in Animal Crossing New Leaf is Baabara. I don't like the way she looks, and no matter how hard I try, she never wants to move out. It's starting to get really annoying actually. She did this in City Folk as well. Dishonorable mentions go to all of the gorillas, and Eugine.



she's not even bad! oh yes engine ECK


----------



## amarillo (Sep 3, 2014)

At the moment it's Rocco just because he's mean to my normal villagers and I can't. get. him. to. MOVE!


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 3, 2014)

Probably Astrid.

I think most of the kangaroos are kind of ugly anyway, but I just really dislike Astrid cause I don't know why, maybe it's all the stars on her or something. I don't think it's her personality since I love all the personalities, but maybe it's just like I don't really like kangaroos. Oh well. She has never moved into my town at least. I have her in AC:GC, unfortunately.


----------



## Citri (Sep 3, 2014)

Paula can go die in a fire that is set ablaze from the hate in my heart


----------



## Danielle (Sep 3, 2014)

Harry and Barold. x__x


----------



## regigiygas (Sep 3, 2014)

I cannot stand Pate or Anchovy. 

I've had both of them in GC, WW, and CF, and I've had Anchovy in NL

I'm trying my hardest to keep pate from moving in my NL game. I cannot stand her. 


plus for like 5 years I thought she was a boy and even now I still slip up. whoops


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 3, 2014)

Out of all the ones that have lived in my town...Gruff. 

We had a full on war. I didn't TT for the first few months I played, and I had him from the first few days onward, so it was just hell waiting for him to leave. He's not very handsome for one thing, and then I don't like the cranky personality, and his voice combined with his looks...I just didn't like it at all.

Eventually he asked to move, and it was one of the happiest days of my life. Seriously. I can't explain how overjoyed I was. 

But of course by then we had become what they game thought of as "friends" I guess...I mean I was totally faking it so he'd move, but I think he believed it. He sent me a really sweet goodbye letter that was kind of heartbreaking, and made me feel so guilty. Jerk. He made me feel bad even that way! XD lol


----------



## trifuxy (Sep 3, 2014)

Al annoyed the crap out of me. I feel bad because he was always so nice to me but ugh. He spread his stupid "ayyyeeee" catchphrase to half of my town. Also his theme?? idk what to call it. The sound of the town tune that varies depending on who you're talking to. His sounded like a toad that was stuffed into a whoopee cushion.

also monique. why do you look like that. no. stop.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 3, 2014)

trifuxy said:


> also monique. why do you look like that. no. stop.



lol, what? She's a total star!

JK--she _does_ have a b**** face all the time. But when she smiles, it's really lovely. I find her very glamorous and beautiful.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 3, 2014)

Ed and his one eye really freaked me out. So my least favorite of all the villagers is him.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 3, 2014)

Elise. I hate monkeys. She moved in randomly. Ugly and her letters to me were actually MEAN.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't any of the gorillas in general. As for others I dislike it would be Chrissy mostly because she sounds arrogant and is just ugly. I don't really like Hazel anymore because she is just ugly in ACNL. I don't like Coco because she just creeps me out. Lastly, I don't like Punchy because he kept ripping me off on items I really wanted whetherit was an igloo game or just talking to him in general.


----------



## Kippy (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't really like Chaddar that much
Basically because she moved on top on many of my carnations.


----------



## Minene (Sep 28, 2014)

Pietro kinda scares me


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 28, 2014)

Sadly, there are more than one: 
My biggest Nemesis are that freaking Shari & her equally disgusting pal Rocket / Violet.

Seriously gawd who the heck design those things...it makes me cringe whenever I see any one of them -
thing is, they *always* shows up in my cycling town. Always in twos. 
And they, especially the hideous Shari, won't ever leave.

Whoever said Lolly or Merenge are 'ugly', 
need to meet those the true definition of _Ugly with a capital U_, those monkey gorilla things.


----------



## kamiyama34 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tie between Freckles and Canberra. Both sort of dumb looking to me, and unwanted move ins as well. Freckles would probably win though, I just don't like the duck designs in this game.


----------



## Lovelylexi (Sep 28, 2014)

Pietro. I have an extreme fear of clowns, so extreme that just looking at a clown can give me anxiety, and his design terrifies me. I've heard he's really a very sweet character but I wouldn't be able to get past the freaky clown look he has. 

He's the only villager I can think of that I do NOT want to move to my town EVER. Just looking at pictures of him gives me the creeps!


----------



## isa (Sep 28, 2014)

I did not like Flip and Pudge.

 Flip is nice but, I do not know why, I hated him. Pudge had his house opposite of the town hall. He was the first 5 villagers and when he left, I was very happy  I hated her house, eyes, body.


----------



## Kitsey (Sep 28, 2014)

Hazel. I deleted my town (which to be fair only had a month's worth of progress on it) because she planted her unibrowed self right in front of Re-Tail.

As for villagers whose plots I would shriek in horror should I stumble across... the gorillas (except Boone), hippos, Barold, Quillson, Canberra, Elise.


----------



## Yay Sweets (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like Pietro... dang clowns. Why is he even smug man?!
I also dislike Biskit because he refuses to leaave


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Sweets said:


> I don't like Pietro... dang clowns. Why is he even smug man?!
> I also dislike Biskit because he refuses to leaave



Why  Pietro ;o


----------



## Yay Sweets (Sep 29, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Why  Pietro ;o


I have a bit of a fear of clowns... And he's just generally off to me. His house only terrifies me more!


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

Baabara. So. Much.
She just comes off as sassy and rude to me


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 29, 2014)

The ones I have come across and been oh no get out were Harry, I will say all hippos, all monkeys, Clay no no no,  Charlise, most pigs except Gala and Lucy, Gorillas I had Al in Cf and he seems as good as it would get here so no to them, I have a sheep town or like sheep but Pietro I don't know just don't know, Tom, I actually liked Monique, I have Tiffany but do not know her yet so hope she isn't so bad. Gruff made me restart a fairly nice town. Opal  shutter, Opal and her side mouth, guess am not an elephant fan either. I have Diedre I love deer why I don't love her don't know but she is staying I guess. 
  Of populars Marshall did not like him, Soleil in process of outing her, Bluebear I know is loved but she annoyed me to the point of insanity. And sorry to say stitches, just kind of creeps me out, Ed was a mistake too I think giving it a little more time he isn't on hate level yet just can't think of a good smug haven't had. I think I do not like animals I don't like in real life hence hamsters and monkeys and apes...oh Egbert so rude right up there with my worst Jock experience Rory, no Roy don't come over and sneeze on me and don't make my villagers cry. I should like Lolly, I don't know I have ideas of who I will like and sometimes am really wrong, but there is a thread about dreams didn't click.
  Out of them all seeing Harry and Opal on Main Street bugs me most Egbert finally stopped showing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was considering Eugene for those who don't like, why?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlise. I'm pretty she also hates me which I'm fine with.


----------



## chiheerios (Sep 29, 2014)

all hippos and coco. her black voids called eyes and a mouth are freaky.


----------



## zujika (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't had him in acnl yet, and perhaps he is more likeable in this version of the game,
but OCTAVIAN is unbearable in my opinion.  Rude and ugly (less so now, but much more in ww).

Otherwise, i dont like Canberra's look, at all, and i detest Apollo.


----------



## PinkTanuki (Sep 29, 2014)

I get kinda confused when people talk about how one member of a personality type is ruder/creepier than the other - they're all programmed with basically the same lines save for small changes related to species.

That said, the snobs and crankys got a serious reduction in how harsh they can be in New Leaf. I kind of miss when the villagers, even the ones programmed to be nice, could be real jerks. I found it hilarious.


----------



## oranje (Sep 29, 2014)

I never liked Prince. He moved right next to my house and had a weird beard...thing. I was very happy when he left.


----------



## pwincess (Sep 29, 2014)

*angus* he moved into my town TWICE AND I DON'T KNOW HOW BECAUSE THAT'S NOT POSSIBLE
BUT EACH TIME WAS BY SURPRISE AND HE RUINED MY PATHS

i hate that cow


----------



## evoxpisces (Sep 29, 2014)

In my current town my least favorite is Olaf. I like anteaters but I just don't like him. First off he had the nerve to build his house directly in front of mine. For real? Like I want to be staring at the back of his house all day. Geez. Then he makes a comment to me yesterday about how I'm always staring at him or something. I wish I could kick him out of town for that!

My least favorite villager of all time though is Gaston!!! I hate his face and his attitude and he's just such a nasty little rabbit. If he comes to my village I tend to keep him around just so I can hit him with my net and piss him off. Lol


----------

